#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφάλιση επαγγελματικής ευθύνης & έργων >  > > >  >  >  Ελπίδες με το νέο σύστημα οικοδομικών αδειών

## Κουτίνας

Με την εφαρμογή του Νόμου 4030/2011 «Νέος τρόπος έκδοσης αδειών δόμησης και ελέγχου κατασκευών», αλλάζει ριζικά το καθεστώς αδειοδότησης και ελέγχου των οικοδομικών έργων.

Είναι βέβαιο πως η νέα διαδικασία κινείται στη σωστή κατεύθυνση για εξυγίανση του όλου συστήματος.
Ωστόσο, καταγράφονται αμφιβολίες για το κατά πόσον έχει γίνει η απαραίτητη αναδιοργάνωση των
πολεοδομιών ώστε να ανταποκριθούν στις νέες υποχρεώσεις τους, ενώ την ίδια στιγμή δεν έχουν
ακόμα χορηγηθεί οι άδειες στους ελεγκτές δόμησης.

Από την πλευρά του πάντως το υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος (ΥΠΕΚΑ) αναφέρει σχετικά πως έχουν ληφθεί οι αναγκαίες αποφάσεις για να λειτουργήσουν οι Υπηρεσίες Δόμησης (Υ.ΔΟΜ.).

*Η μέχρι τώρα κακοδαιμονία* 
Είναι γνωστό πως το μέχρι τώρα ισχύον σύστημα χαρακτηρίζεται από: 

Πολυνομία, πολύπλοκες διαδικασίες και δυσερμήνευτες διατάξεις.Δυσλειτουργία και ανεπάρκεια υπηρεσιών για ουσιαστικό έλεγχο των μελετών και κατασκευών οικοδομικών έργων. 
Αποτέλεσμα, ένα πεδίο ανοιχτό για πολιτικές ή ιδιοτελείς παρεμβάσεις με εμφανή σημεία οικονομικής διαφθοράς και περιβάλλον μειωμένης ποιότητας κατασκευής, πάντα εις βάρος του εκάστοτε ιδιοκτήτη.
Παράλληλα, επαγγελματική ανασφάλεια για τους εμπλεκόμενους · Αρχιτέκτονες - μηχανικούς και πλήρης σύγχυση σε θέματα ευθύνης, στο πλαίσιο κάποιας αστοχίας κατασκευής με σοβαρή οικονομική ζημιά για τον ιδιοκτήτη ή επέλευσης κάποιου σοβαρού ατυχήματος κατά την υλοποίηση του έργου. Παρόμοια συμβάντα δεν είναι λίγα και είναι πολλοί οι αρχιτέκτονες - μηχανικοί που έχουν εμπλακεί σε ευρωβόρες και ψυχοφθόρες διαδικασίες αντεκδικήσεων και δικαστικών αγώνων.

Φυσικά, δεν μιλάμε για τις ειδικές περιπτώσεις κάποιου σημαντικού σεισμού, όπου ο Εγκέλαδος με δραματικό τρόπο ταρακουνάει όχι μόνο κτήρια αλλά και συνειδήσεις υπαλλήλων πολεοδομικών υπηρεσιών, Αρχιτεκτόνων - Μηχανικών, Μελετητών - Επιβλεπόντων - Κατασκευαστών. Ενίοτε και των ίδιων των ιδιοκτητών, που ανέχθηκαν ή συνειδητά συνέβαλαν σε κάποια παρανομία

*Αναγκαίος ο εκσυγχρονισμός* 
Όλοι όσοι με κάποιο τρόπο εμπλέκονται στο κύκλωμα της κατασκευής οικοδομικών έργων γνωρίζουν πως το σύστημα πρέπει να εκσυγχρονιστεί. Κατά καιρούς εκδηλώθηκαν σχετικές προσπάθειες. Ωστόσο, είναι ευρύτερα γνωστά τα αίτια αποτυχίας των όποιων προσπαθειών μεταρρύθμισης του συστήματος για περιορισμό του ρόλου του κράτους στο χώρο της οικονομίας και για ενίσχυση της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας με ανάδειξη της ατομικής ευθύνης.

Ο κρατικός πατερναλισμός με τα πολιτικά και συντεχνιακά συμφέροντα δεν άφηνε περιθώρια να
ευδοκιμήσουν τα όποια εκσυγχρονιστικά μέτρα, κατά τα πρότυπα των άλλων κρατών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης.

Οι όποιες, κατά καιρούς, προσπάθειες της Πολιτείας παρέμειναν πάντα θετική βούληση που εκφυλιζόταν σε «άσκηση επί χάρτου» είτε κατά την αρχική φάση ανάληψης της πολιτικής ηγεσίας ή λίγο πριν από τις επόμενες εκλογές.

Βέβαια, οι καιροί αλλάζουν. Η οδυνηρή περιπέτεια, στην οποία έχει εμπλακεί η χώρα μας, δεν αφήνει περιθώρια για ολιγωρία στην ανάγκη μεταρρύθμισης και προσαρμογής σε αυτό που διεθνώς θεωρείται «καθιερωμένη πρακτική» (established practice).

*Το νέο καθεστώς* 
Ο νέος Νόμος 4030/2011 για την «έκδοση αδειών δόμησης και ελέγχου κατασκευών», πιστεύεται πως αποτελεί ένα θετικό βήμα για τον εκσυγχρονισμό των οικοδομικών έργων που παρά την τρέχουσα ύφεση, αναμένονται κάποια στιγμή να αρχίσουν να κινούνται, αυτή τη φορά όμως σε νέα ορθολογική βάση.

Επισημαίνεται πως με το νέο νόμο, οι Υπηρεσίες Δόμησης πρέπει: 

Να εκδίδουν εντός πέντε ημερών την έγκριση δόμησης, μόνο έπειτα από έλεγχο του τοπογραφικού διαγράμματος, του διαγράμματος δόμησης και των αποδεικτικών καταβολής εισφορών και κρατήσεων για τις υπηρεσίες μηχανικού.Να εκδίδουν εντός δύο ημερών την άδεια δόμησης, μόνο έπειτα από έλεγχο πληρότητας του φακέλου με τις απαιτούμενες μελέτες, οι οποίες υποβάλλονται πλέον με ευθύνη του μελετητή, χωρίς να υπεισέρχονται σε οποιονδήποτε περαιτέρω έλεγχοΕπίσης, οι υπηρεσίες δόμησης παύουν να έχουν αρμοδιότητα για τη διεξαγωγή του ελεγκτικού έργου, το οποίο πλέον ανατίθεται στους ελεγκτές δόμησης. 
*Κατανομή ευθυνών* 
Είναι προφανές πως οι Υπηρεσίες Δόμησης, ως θεσμικά όργανα του κράτους, θα αναλαμβάνουν την τυπική ευθύνη επιμέλειας που τους αναλογεί. Απεναντίας, οι αρχιτέκτονες - μηχανικοί που ηλεκτρονικά πλέον θα υποβάλλουν τις εκάστοτε μελέτες, θα αναλαμβάνουν τις ουσιαστικές ευθύνες για τυχόν ζημιές ή οικονομικές απώλειες από τη μη αρτιότητα και πληρότητά τους.

Κάτι, που κατά βάση υπήρχε και πριν. Ίσως σε «λανθάνουσα κατάσταση» γιατί έτσι βόλευε το σύστημα, αφού υπήρχε η ψευδαίσθηση πως η αρμόδια υπηρεσία της πολεοδομίας που «ήλεγχε και σφράγιζε τη μελέτη» αναλάμβανε και την ευθύνη ή τουλάχιστον μέρος αυτής.

Ο νέος νόμος προβλέπει και τους ελεγκτές δόμησης οι οποίοι θα αναλαμβάνουν υπεύθυνο ρόλο στη διαδικασία ελέγχου σε «κρίσιμες» φάσεις της υλοποίησης του εκάστοτε έργου. Οι ελεγκτές δόμησης, όπως έχει θεσπισθεί και με τους ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές, θα είναι διαπιστευμένοι έμπειροι αρχιτέκτονες - μηχανικοί, οι οποίοι όχι
μόνο τυπικά αλλά και ουσιαστικά θα αναλαμβάνουν ευθύνες για τις υπηρεσίες που θα προσφέρουν.

Κρίνεται σκόπιμο να επισημανθεί πως οι ευθύνες των αρχιτεκτόνων - μηχανικών με αντικείμενο τη μελέτη και επίβλεψη της κατασκευής του έργου, στην Ελλάδα όπως και σε κάθε άλλη χώρα, πάντα υπάρχουν και τους βαραίνουν.

Σε όλες τις προηγμένες χώρες του εξωτερικού ισχύει και εφαρμόζεται συστηματικά ο θεσμός της ασφάλισης επαγγελματικής ευθύνης, ως το μοναδικό και πλέον αξιόπιστο «εργαλείο» για τη νομική και οικονομική προστασία τους αλλά και για την ευρύτερη διασφάλιση του συστήματος παραγωγής κατασκευαστικών έργων. Μήπως πρέπει κάποτε να αλλάξουμε και να προσαρμοστούμε στη σύγχρονη πραγματικότητα;

Η βαριά οικονομική κρίση που ταλανίζει τον κλάδο των κατασκευών και την κοινωνία ολόκληρη, όλοι θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε πως ίσως θα αποτελέσει ένα νέο ξεκίνημα, με τον ορθολογισμό και την ατομική ευθύνη ως βασικούς μοχλούς υγιούς ανάπτυξης και ευημερίας.

----------

